# Derelict Stables Kent



## nutnut (Jan 15, 2015)

After a few years away from exploring I have been getting itchy feet and now my son is a little older and interested to say the least I have dusted of my boots and camera (to find my Canon needs a good service-so out with my wife point and shoot Samsung).

Came across these stables on the way back from a job and really liked them, not much there, but had a certain something....

There is a bungalow on site as well, but boarded up tight, strange location really and no history.

An enjoyable 20 minutes....





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

The Bungalow.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice one, great little find! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting stuff...thanks for sharing.


----------



## nutnut (Jan 17, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, great little find!
> Thanks for sharing



Pretty uninspiring, but a little charming all the same...


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 18, 2015)

nutnut said:


> Pretty uninspiring, but a little charming all the same...



Sometimes these little finds can be quite different and refreshing though. I enjoy a good mini-explore! Nicely done


----------



## sangeeta (Jan 28, 2015)

looks really charming. wouldn't mind getting my cameral out in the spring time and taking a look. where about is this? would I be able to find it on google maps? thanks for sharing


----------



## bigtom (Feb 8, 2015)

Sometimes these kind are the best, something you can just appreciate for the aesthetic. It doesn't have to have a grand history to be beautiful.
I'm based in Kent but haven't stumbled on this one. Can you offer any clues or a road nearby?


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2015)

bigtom said:


> I'm based in Kent but haven't stumbled on this one. Can you offer any clues or a road nearby?



Sorry no, and asking for clues is against the forum rules.


----------



## Tazdaz (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahhh excellent, I thought this place had gone, will be visiting soon


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 29, 2015)

That has a rather military look to it.............


----------



## smiler (Mar 29, 2015)

Greenbear said:


> That has a rather military look to it.............


That was my impression too, nice little find though, Thanks


----------

